# Forum > Allgemeine Foren > Auslandserfahrungen >  Deutschsprachiges Medizinstudium in Prag

## Mediex

Liebe Forumsnutzer,

mit Freude haben wir festgestellt, dass sich die Informationen ber den internationalen Medizinstudiengang Prag / Chemnitz bereits weit verbreitet haben.

Auch ab dem Wintersemester 06/07 wird, bei entsprechender Nachfrage, ein NC-unabhngiger Medizinstudiengang in Prag / Chemnitz angeboten. 

Solltet Ihr Interesse an weiteren Informationen zu diesem Thema haben, meldet Euch unter:

f.hupfeld@skc.de

Gre,

Falk

----------


## Alexs

Wr super wenn das klappen wrde, wre dann mal eine alternative zu Ungarn und nicht ganz so weit weg von Deutschland   :Top:

----------


## GH84

h...Was soll das heien, die praktischen in Chemnitz ???
Die gesamte Klinik an der TU, oder sind mit praktisch die Famulaturen und das PJ gemeint (am Klinikum Chemnitz) ???

*EDIT*
Es wre schn, wenn dazu mal noch ein paar Infos kommen wrden, oder ein paar weiterfhreden Links.
Ich habe nun schon einige Male am Klinikum gearbeitet und davon nicht gehrt   :Nixweiss:

----------


## Mediex

Lieber GH84,

wir freuen uns, dass Du Dich fr das Studienangebot in Prag interessierst.
Falk und ich sind von der Karlsuniversitt Prag und dem Klinikum Chemnitz
beauftragt wurden, herauszufinden, ob und in welchem Mae Nachfrage an
diesem Angebot besteht. Aus diesem Grund haben wir unter anderem einen
Eintrag in dieses Forum gestellt.

Wie zu erwarten war, stt das Vorhaben auf groes Interesse.
In naher Zukunft werden alle notwendigen Informationen zur Verfgung stehen.
Wir werden weiterhin Ansprechpartner sein und Dich, wenn Du es wnschst, auf
dem Laufenden halten.

Bisher steht fest:

Die Zulassung ist NC-unabhngig.
Ein Auswahlverfahren wird bei sehr groer Bewerberzahl in Betracht gezogen.
Das Studium wird auf jeden Fall mit Studiengebhren 
verbunden sein. In welcher Hhe ist noch unklar. Man muss dabei allerdings bercksichtigen, dass die Lebenshaltungskosten dort weitaus geringer sind als in Deutschland.
In Chemnitz wird den Studierenden jedoch ein kostenfreies Appartement zur Verfgung gestellt und ein Verpflegungszuschlag gewhrt.

Die Bewerbungsmodalitten und der genaue Studienablauf (Prfungsrichtlinien etc.) 
werden zum gegebenen Zeitpunkt bekannt gegeben.

Sobald wir neue, offizielle Informationen haben, werden wir Dich informieren.

MfG, 

Anja Huke,
Falk Hupfeld

----------


## GH84

Aha...klingt ja interessant   :Grinnnss!:  
Was ist das denn dann genau...orientiert sich der Studiengang genau an der AppO, oder ist das so eine Art Reformstudiengang ?
Wer ist fr die Lehre verantwortlich ???
Sind dann die Prof. und Mitarbeiter des Klinikums in Chemnitz verantwortlich, oder die Prof. aus Prag, oder beide ???
Kommt dann in Chemnitz etwa eine eigene Med. Fakultt, bzw. wird das Klinikum zur "Uniklinik" ?

----------


## Schakal

Das wre ein Grund...

Auf jeden Fall habe ich jetzt Pecs als Sicherheit...

----------


## Ryan

wow wow leute macht mich nicht schwach!!!  :Oh nee...:  

"Ich kann mir auch vorstellen, da Prof. Klingelhfer nicht will, da viele* nach Ungarn abspringen, nur weil sie da jetzt eine Zusage vor sich liegen haben...  In Prag knnten wir uns direkt nach dem "Test" einschreiben, so wurde mir gesagt.
*= die beim Auswahlgesprch da waren und er quasi schon "ausgesucht" hat"

ist hier berhaupt jemand der nicht genommen wurde, denn es hrt sich langsam so an als werden alle genommen und dass das auswahlgesprch nur ein kleines "hallo ich bin der ..." ohne bedeutung ist. ldt der prof nur die ein, die er nach prag schicken mchte!hat er aber nicht in chemnitz gesagt, dass alle bewerber die chance erhalten sich in chemnitz vorzustellen und dann erst entschieden wird ob man genommen wird oder nicht?!?
und wann wird einem mittgeteilt ob man zum test nach prag darf?

ryan, der nicht mehr weiter weiss!!!

----------


## mr.burns

@ Ryan

Bist du wohl erst garnicht eingeladen worden?
Welchen schnitt hattest du, bzw. wie lange Wartezeit oder Aubildung etc...?

----------


## Vali2405

@ryan

keine Angst, ich habe meine Einladung auch erst vorgestern bekommen. So viel ich wei bzw. wie mir gesagt wurde, werden alle nach Chemnitz eingeladen, nur Blockweise, da sie nicht so viele anhren knnen. 
Wird schon noch. 
Wei jemand von euch, was am 18.07. in Prag unternommen wird und wie lange man bleibt? 

Ausserdem habe ich keine Zusage von Budapest, ich hatte mich auch nicht dort beworben. 

Gru

----------


## Schakal

> Wei jemand von euch, was am 18.07. in Prag unternommen wird und wie lange man bleibt?


 Dazu habe ich Prof. Klingelhfer heute eine e-mail geschickt, mal sehen, was er mir antwortet...

@Vali: bist Du auch fr den 18.7. eingeladen bzw. warst Du auch beim ersten Vorstellungsgesprch?

----------


## Vali2405

@schakal

Nein, ich fahre erst am Mittwoch hin. Ich habe noch keine Einladung fr Prag, aber ich wollte mal so ein paar Infos kriegen. 

@alle
Woher kommt ihr alle? Ward ihr alle bei der Infoveranstaltung? Dann mssten wir uns ja gesehen haben. 

Gru

----------


## Ryan

hey vali
ich war auch in chemnitz bei der veranstaltung.
um wie viel uhr hast du dein vorstellungsgesprch und von wo aus fhrst du hin?

Ryan

----------


## Vali2405

Hi Ryan!

Am Mittwoch um 14.10 Uhr hab ich mein Vorstellungsgesprch. Ich komme vom Bodensee, ganz in der Nhe von Konstanz. 
Hattest du dein Gesprch schon?

----------


## Boergemaus

Servus!
Also ich hab da auch ein kleines Problemchen.
Ich hab die Zusage fr Szeged aber auch die Einladung
nach Prag zum MC-Test.
Prag ist natrlich nher, aber ich kann und will  es mir finanziell nicht
leisten, ganze 6 Jahre dort zu studieren. Ich mchte auch nach dem Physikum wechseln.
Nun haben sie in Chemnitz gesagt, dass es nicht gewnscht wird
( oder nicht mglich ist? ), nach Deutschland zu wechseln.
Die zustndigen Landesprfungsmter haben auch keine richtige Auskunft geben knnen, da durch die neue Apprbationsordung alles neu ist.
Wei jemand, ob man in Szeged nach dem 2 Studienjahr nach Dtl. wechslen kann?
Irgendiwe kann mir das keiner so richtig sagen - Mist!
Wollt (knnt)  ihr alle 6 Jahre in Prag bleiben oder mchtet ihr auch nach Dtl. wechseln?
So wie es mir in Chemnitz schien, knnte das ja schwierig werden....

Schnen Dank fr Eure Auknfte!

Brge

----------


## Mr.Forrester

Ich seh das ja persnlich so: Es ist ja in Dtl. schon schwer die Universitt zu wechseln. Man braucht ja immer einen Tauschpartner und diese Situation wird sich bestimmt noch verschrfen. Wenn man da jetzt noch aus dem Ausland wiederkommt, hat man vielleicht rein anerkennungsmig die Mglichkeit in Deutschland weiter zu studieren, aber ob man da auch einen Platz bekommt, ist schon eher fraglich. Es kann also mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit sein, dass man, wenn man aus Szeged kommt (hab von dort brigens auch ne Zusage), nach dem Physikum, hier ein oder zwei Semester im Regen steht bis man ne Zulassung an ner dt. Uni bekommt.
hnlich wird das auch in Prag sein.
Aber was solls! Erst mal anfangen, mein ich jedenfalls. Die Zeit im Ausland wird einem doch als Wartezeit angerechnet.  Ein paar Scheine kann man sich bestimmt auch anrechnen lassen.
Mit ein wenig Glckt hat man in der Zwischenzeit auch ne ZVS-Zulassungung und  wird dank der erworbenen Scheine ins zweite oder dritte Semester aufgenommen.

Das Geld ist also nicht vertan.

----------


## Schakal

> Man braucht ja immer einen Tauschpartner und diese Situation wird sich bestimmt noch verschrfen.


 Braucht man immer einen Tauschpartner? Ich _dachte_, da ist nur so, wenn man vor dem Studium den Platz tauschen will?! Du bewirbst Dich, aus Ungarn kommend, ja direkt bei den Unis.




> Es kann also mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit sein, dass man, wenn man aus Szeged kommt (hab von dort brigens auch ne Zusage), nach dem Physikum, hier ein oder zwei Semester im Regen steht bis man ne Zulassung an ner dt. Uni bekommt.


 Hast Du mal irgendwo beim Landesprfungsamt oder bei Unis nachgefragt, wie das in der Vergangenheit war? Ich habe jetzt auch mal einen thread dazu erffnet, mal schauen, was hier fr Erfahrungen gemacht wurden... der Link zum thread 




> hnlich wird das auch in Prag sein.


In Prag/Chemnitz _knnte_ man aber das ganze Studium ber bleiben   :hmmm...: 

-------------------

@Boergemaus:




> Nun haben sie in Chemnitz gesagt, dass es nicht gewnscht wird ( oder nicht mglich ist? ), nach Deutschland zu wechseln


 Was die sich wnschen, kann Dir zunchst egal sein. Das einzige Problem, das es da geben knnte, knnte das LPA sein, also die Anerkennung Deines Physikums (wenn Du z.B. nach 4 Semestern wie in Ungarn wechseln willst). Aber das Studium in Prag soll ja am Deutschen Medizinstudium ausgerichtet sein, von daher...
Also, letztend Endes knntest Du es in Prag wahrscheinlich genauso machen wie in Ungarn, Physikum dort und dann wieder in Deutschland an den Unis bewerben...
 :Meine Meinung:  




> Wei jemand, ob man in Szeged nach dem 2 Studienjahr nach Dtl. wechslen kann?


Ja, sicher, Du hast nach 2 Jahren wahrscheinlich Dein Physikum, das lt Du Dir hier anerkennen und kannst dann (hoffentlich) an einer Dt. Uni weiterstudieren.




> Wollt (knnt) ihr alle 6 Jahre in Prag bleiben oder mchtet ihr auch nach Dtl. wechseln?


 Abwarten... Ich wollte eigentlich schon zwischendurch mal an eine andere Uni wechseln, aber es ist im Moment schweirig zu sagen, ob (wie gut) das mglich sein wird.




> So wie es mir in Chemnitz schien, knnte das ja schwierig werden....


Tip von mir: nicht alles glauben, was die in Chemnitz gesagt haben   :hmmm...:   (siehe meine lteren Beitrge hier...)



"FE"

----------


## Mr.Forrester

@Schakal: Das mit dem Tauschpartner knnte stimmen. Ich glaub, da hast du recht.
Trotzdem muss ja erst mal ein Platz frei sein. Ich hab mich leider noch bei keinem LPA kundig gemacht, wie das in den letzten Jahren war. Bis jetzt hab ich im Forum jedenfalls noch keinen Eintrag gefunden, dass jemals einer, der aus Ungarn kam, hier keine Zulassung bekommen hat.
Bin aber der festen berzeugung, dass das mit steigender Bewerberzahl schwieriger wird.

Wie bereits schon gesagt, ist "erst mal anfangen und dann mal sehen" mein Motto.

----------


## mr.burns

Besucht mal meinen thread  und tragt euch ein !
Dann knnt ihr auch gleich bei meinem zweiten Prag-Thread   vorbeischauen.

Danke!

mfg

Bjrn

----------


## Schakal

> _Original geschrieben von Mr.Forrester_ 
> *
> Bin aber der festen berzeugung, dass das mit steigender Bewerberzahl schwieriger wird.*


 Da knntest Du recht haben. Unsere Medizinstudienlage ist im Moment ziemlich unberechenbar; mal gucken, was ist, wenn die ZVS erst mal abgeschafft worden ist und es noch weitere Finanzkrzungen gegeben hat...   :Grinnnss!:  

@mr.burns: gemacht

----------


## jabby

Hi Alex!
Will auch im Oktober anfangen MEdizin zu studieren und berwerbe mich jetzt mal bei der ZVS. Wute gar nicht, dass man in Prag als deutscher Medizin studieren kann. Da mein Vater aus der Slovakei kommt und ich auch Verwandte in Prag habe, wre das eigetnlich auch ganz interssant fr mich. Wo kann man sich denn dafr bewerben? Danke und liebe Gre Julia

----------


## Melchior

sagt mal, gibt es auch eine Internetseite, auf denen die informationen ber diesen studiengang konzentriert sind?

----------


## Mr.Forrester

ne, gibt's net. musst dich weiter durch's forum klicken.

----------


## Melchior

schade   :was ist das...?: ... soweit ich das gelesen habe, gibt es ja keinen wirklichen bewerbungsschluss - an wen sind die bewerbungsunterlagen zu senden und was gehrt dazu?

----------


## ehem-user-02-08-2021-1312

gelscht

----------


## Schakal

Schade nur, da die Unis auch nicht ganz doof sind und die Kapazitten anders berechnen:

Studienpltze Klinik + 10% (u.. als Erfahrungswert fr Abspringer) = SP. Vorklinik   :hmmm...: 

 Und von den Leuten, die durch das Physikum gefallen sind, springen ja auch nicht alle ab sondern versuchen es im nchsten Semester nochmal.

Effektiv bleibt also nur zu hoffen, da eine gengend groe Diskrepanz zwischen Abspringern bis zum Physikum und "verringerter" Studienplatzzahl im klinischen Teil des Studium bestehen wird...   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## bayern84

Gibt es in Prag nun wirklich eine deutsche Uni fr Medizin?

----------


## Mr.Forrester

Hi Leute!

Wollte mal eure Fragen zum Thema Prag beantworten.
Ich studiere selbst im 2. Semester in Prag (1. Medizinische Fakultt) und bin ber dieses Prag-Chemnitz-Projekt hier her gekommen.
Wir studieren hier alle auf Englisch mit den ganzen anderen Auslndern zusammen.  Es sind, glaub ich, insgesamt an die 100 in diesem Studiengang (ca. 30 davon Deutsche).
Wir werden wohl auch im englischsprachigen Parallelstudiengang bleiben. Man hat uns allerdings versichert, dass wir einen Teil der Ausbildung (klinische Fcher) in Chemnitz am Klinikum machen knnen (Praktika, Famulaturen, etc. sowieso).
Schaut halt mal auf www.cuni.cz und www.lf1.cuni.cz
Da steht so ziehmlich alles zum englischsprachigen Studiengang.

Wenn ihr noch was wissen wollt dann meldet euch per ICQ, MSN oder PM.

Ciao

----------


## Nimrod

Wo seid ihr eigentlich in Prag untergebracht??? Privat oder in einmem Studenten-Wohnheimgetto, wo Ausslnder mit berzogenen Preisen abgezockt werden? 

Es interesiert mich, da ich im Moment ne Famulatur an 1. medizinischen Fakultt in der Unfallchirurgie mache. Die Famulatur ist super, stehen mir hier alle Tren offen und werde super betreut!!! ::-dance:  
Aber auslndischen Studenten, die Vorlesungen in Englischer Sprache besuchen zahlen in Wohnheim 4 fachen Preis!!!!! Naja, ist im vergleich zu anderen Europischen Stdten relativ billig aber ne sauerrei ist es trotzdem! Wie ist es bei euch??

Ich wurde von der Fakultt aus im Studentenwohnheim Kajetanka zum doppelten regulrem Preis untergebrach, aber mir ist hier nicht klar, warumein und die selbe Leistung doppel oder viefach soviel kosten soll als fr Otto-Normalstuden???   :dagegen:  

Aber ne geile Stadt beibt es trotzdem.
 ::-dance:

----------

